# Felt F3 or Z25?



## mtntrance (Feb 15, 2006)

I have ridden both and liked both. The Z 25 is more comfortable with the hands placed insider the curve of the handle bars and has a smooth ride. The F3 is comfortable with hands on the top of the brakes less comfortable inside the curve in down position. The F3 feels stiffer and quicker responding. What kind of riding will I be doing? Group rides and cross training for mtn biking. Your experience and recommendations are appreciated. Any Z25 or 35 owners with regrets?


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Hubby got the Z25 about 3 weeks ago. We got road bikes to commute to work and get more week miles in, since we aren't close to any night mountain biking. 

I got the Specialized Roubaix, so he was looking more in the lines of comfort and longer rides, as opposed to a race geometry for big group rides. 

So far so good. He loves his bike. Less than 200 miles, but no issues at all. We did a 60 mile road ride and he had no complaints. I was sore, but I guess that's another issue


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

I've been on a F4C for about 8 months (one step down from the F3C), and love it. Very nice riding machine.


----------



## mtntrance (Feb 15, 2006)

*I wound up ordering an F3*



4bykn said:


> I've been on a F4C for about 8 months (one step down from the F3C), and love it. Very nice riding machine.


But I got to test ride a F4 and it was sweet. Now if I can just keep from getting hit by a car. We had a car-bike fatality last week in our community  Stay safe!


----------

